# Happy Birthday 1Dog!!



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*~HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARLEY~​**We all Love you and Hope you have a SUPER DUPER Day Sweetie Pie!*​


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Omg!!! happy birthday. your getin old on us!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol isn't she , Double Digits bayyybeeeee ! lolll


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO PARTY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARLEY, my pack and I hope you have the bestest day ever and get all kinds of goodies. HUgs girl, wow double digits, that makes extra specially good now


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday girlie!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy b day Carley  hope you have a good one


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy 10th Birday!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof:HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARLEY:woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweetheart!!! I hope you have a great day and get everything you wish for!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carley! Sorry for being late on this.. but my son was celebrating his 10th birthday today as well. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Aye!!!! Happy B-day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it was awesome!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, pass that cake!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you everyone!
I weent to lake michigan and everyone chickend out and dident go in the water but i did and i went bowling at the bowling ally in ottowa for dan and his web site


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

happy birthday carley from the other karley lol


----------

